# Weihnachts Fischrezept



## katha (10. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Weihnachten rückt mal wieder näher und bei uns gibt es wie jedes Jahr Fisch. Da wir Karpfen, Barsch und Co. gerne mal Parnieren und in der Pfanne goldbraun brutzeln lassen, will ich dieses Jahr mal was neues ausprobieren. Habt ihr ein paar gewagte Tipps für mich, wie man vor allem Karpfe (in der Familie sehr beliebt) noch zubereiten kann?


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachts Fischrezept*

Karpfen in Biersoße
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/2566361401709097/Oma-Evis-Karpfen-in-Biersauce.html
Das helle Bier kannste weglassen, ich nehme stattdessen ein dunkles Urköstritzer, dann wird die Soße dunkler,
je nachdem, welches Malzbier Du verwendest wird die Soße unterschiedlich süß. Statt Mehl nehme ich Kartoffelstärke und nen Schluck Sahne.
Guten Appetit!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachts Fischrezept*

[youtube1]J6KSzt3QlY4[/youtube1]

[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]

[youtube1]S_ZWpEgQnA4[/youtube1]


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachts Fischrezept*

Schwiegervater macht immer das ganz klassische 'Karpfen Blau'.
( erst die Getränke, dann den Karpfen :q ).

Spaß beiseite; die ganz altmodische Form ( Essig & Co. ) und dann mit Salzkartoffeln und ( flüssiger ) Butter - alternativ Sahnemeerrettich.

Familie liebt es. ( Ausnahme ich; mag Karpfen in überhaupt keiner Zubereitungsform ).


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachts Fischrezept*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> nehme stattdessen ein dunkles Urköstritzer



Du meinst bestimmt entweder ein Ur-Krostitzer schwarz oder ein Köstritzer schwarz #h


----------



## Justsu (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachts Fischrezept*

Ich habe dieses Zanderragout mal vor einigen Jahren zum Fest gemacht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3036249&postcount=3

Ist sehr gut angekommen und schmeckt besser als Karpfen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## oberfranke (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachts Fischrezept*

Tipp mal auf Chefkoch einfach Karpfen ein.
da wirsd du was finden. Wichtig!! Immer bei den Rezepten die Bewertungen mit durchlesen- da steht oft nicht nur drin wie und ob es schmeckt sondern auch Tipps was man beachten muss oder ändern sollte. 
Ich hole mir da oft Anregungen für die Küche raus.


----------

